# Best Collar & Harness for Longer Coat?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Now that Willow has a longer coat, I'm finding that the harness I've been using forever is mashing down her coat and maybe even causing the hair around her legs to snarl. She currently has the Curli Harness which was great when she had a puppy cut. She's on the small side for a Havi and I want to be sure I get something that she can't slip out of. The collar I'm using is a flat, nylon type collar about 5/8" wide. I'm wondering if there is a better style for her longer coat. I want a collar that I can put on an ID tag of some sort. Not the dangling type tag as she tries to get those in her mouth and chew them. The harness seems to be the biggest issue with her coat. Suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Out of all the harnesses we've tried, we like these the best. They do not shift around or rub on the shoulders which leads to less (not "no") matting.

https://smile.amazon.com/PetSafe-Ha...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

For collars, when Kodi was matting at his worst I ONLY used rolled leather collars, and I just bought the cheap ones at Petco. But honestly, my dogs don't wear collars that much of the time, so for the short periods they have them on, it really doesn't seem to matter much now that they all have adult coats. So I have BUNCHES of pretty embroidered ribbon ones from the dog shows.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

A groomer told me pretty early on that I needed to get a rolled leather collar for the least matting in Shama's long coat. She still does mat under it, especially if we go for a long walk (I never did succeed at loose leash walking except in our obedience class ... she pulls most of the time when we walk ...) She doesn't wear it all that often as we usually use her all-in-one leash and collar that I got for agility when we're out and about. She doesn't mat too much in that leash/collar. Here's a link to the site where I got that slip-on leash/collar combo.

I think we got Shama's two rolled leather collars at Petco, but we may have bought them at Fleet Farm. While I was trying to figure it out, I went down this rabbit hole ...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Karen and ShamaMama. I like the harness. However, when looking at the weight range for the extra small, I think it might be too big for Willow. She weighs between 7-1/2 and 8 lbs. I don't want to walk her without a harness as she sometimes pulls hard if she see's someone she wants to visit. I'll also check out the rolled collars. I hope I can find some sort of tag to fit one or maybe a rolled collar that can be customized with and ID. I like to keep a collar on her just in case she gets away from me. Unfortunately it's my fault for not teaching her to come back when called. Mostly because I don't have a fenced yard where I can practice with her. She is chipped, but I also like to keep an ID tag on her in case someone ever would find her who isn't aware of chips


----------



## tghendrix (Sep 3, 2018)

I highly recommend a rolled, step-in harness and leash. Reagan is in full-coat and walks 1.5 miles every day ~ without matting. It is very easy to use and he learned to step into it.

Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Small Step-in Leash Pink Red White Blue Green Black Purple Beige Brown Yellow (White, S) : Pet Supplies


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Everyone has their favorite harness and what works for you is the right one for you. Ricky doesn't own a collar of any type, we only use a harness. The one we like and have been using for years is the Kurgo, Crash Tested harness.
Kurgo-Certified-Seatbelt-Enhanced-Strength

We use it as both a walking harness and a seat restraint in the car. As you know, Ricky is in a long coat. Recently I noted he was getting a bit of matting in his front armpits. So I just gave a bit more slack in the underarm straps and that eliminated the problem. Yes there is some very minor matting but it is easily combed out. Ricky and I walk about 5 miles a day with this harness. I don't keep him in a tight heel, I allow him some freedom to explore. He is usually a couple of steps ahead of me or a couple behind, but his 6 feet leash is always loose with a nice catenary droop in it. I connect the leash to the metal retainer on his back. That his also where his i.d. and license are attached. He doesn't even know they are there.

What I like about this harness is the heavy duty industrial construction and sewing, all the connections are metal rather than plastic, and I have confidence in it as a restraint in the car hooked directly to a seat belt. The harness gives him enough slack to sit up or lie down comfortably in the car (maybe 6 or 8 inches), but that is about it. Ain't no way he is going to slip out of that harness either walking or riding in a car.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks Karen and ShamaMama. I like the harness. However, when looking at the weight range for the extra small, I think it might be too big for Willow. She weighs between 7-1/2 and 8 lbs. I don't want to walk her without a harness as she sometimes pulls hard if she see's someone she wants to visit. I'll also check out the rolled collars. I hope I can find some sort of tag to fit one or maybe a rolled collar that can be customized with and ID. I like to keep a collar on her just in case she gets away from me. Unfortunately it's my fault for not teaching her to come back when called. Mostly because I don't have a fenced yard where I can practice with her. She is chipped, but I also like to keep an ID tag on her in case someone ever would find her who isn't aware of chips


Oh, I DO think that the Petsafe will be too big for her. It has to be set on the very tightest settings to fit Pixel, and she is 10 lbs.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I switched to a rolled leather slip lead a while back and it was perfect timing since he’s gotten so long since then. It does make a big difference with mats. I know you prefer a harness, and I haven’t tried a leather harness myself, but I remember finding them on Etsy when I was looking for leashes. Since willow is so small, it might be worth checking into because you could potentially ask for certain points to be adjusted to her measurements. Although, I’m pretty sure they had some very tiny rolled leather harnesses, and many price points.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

tghendrix said:


> I highly recommend a rolled, step-in harness and leash. Reagan is in full-coat and walks 1.5 miles every day ~ without matting. It is very easy to use and he learned to step into it.
> 
> Amazon.com : CollarDirect Rolled Leather Dog Harness Small Step-in Leash Pink Red White Blue Green Black Purple Beige Brown Yellow (White, S) : Pet Supplies


Thank you for the link. I did see this one on Amazon when I was poking around. The only thing is I would be afraid she could slip out of it. In fact, some of the reviews do mention that problem so I'm a little leary. Willow is a sneaky little devil!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Everyone has their favorite harness and what works for you is the right one for you. Ricky doesn't own a collar of any type, we only use a harness. The one we like and have been using for years is the Kurgo, Crash Tested harness.
> Kurgo-Certified-Seatbelt-Enhanced-Strength
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Thanks Popi. It sure has a lot of reviews on Amazon. Looks like a good one. I do think I'll pursue looking for a rolled leather one. I'll keep yours in mind though. Oh - has Riky ever been able to slip out of it? Doesn't look like it would be possible but you never know!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I switched to a rolled leather slip lead a while back and it was perfect timing since he's gotten so long since then. It does make a big difference with mats. I know you prefer a harness, and I haven't tried a leather harness myself, but I remember finding them on Etsy when I was looking for leashes. Since willow is so small, it might be worth checking into because you could potentially ask for certain points to be adjusted to her measurements. Although, I'm pretty sure they had some very tiny rolled leather harnesses, and many price points.


Thank you - Etsy is a good idea. I'll expand my search to include them!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh - has Riky ever been able to slip out of it? Doesn't look like it would be possible but you never know!


Never, not even close. But, you do need to purchase the right size and adjust to your dog per the included instructions.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a very hard time putting KURGO harness on Kojo with long hair. I use a mesh harness with big velcro closure on back plus locking latch.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LUVmyHava said:


> I have a very hard time putting KURGO harness on Kojo with long hair. I use a mesh harness with big velcro closure on back plus locking latch.


Yes, it took me about a week to learn how to connect the metal buckles quickly. But we have been using it for almost 5 years now and it goes on quickly and easily with Ricky's long hair.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

LUVmyHava said:


> I have a very hard time putting KURGO harness on Kojo with long hair. I use a mesh harness with big velcro closure on back plus locking latch.


That sounds like what I'm currently using on Willow. However, now with the longer hair, I'm finding matts across her back and sides, I've been blaming them on the harness. I think with her I need something more like how the rolled collar is made. I haven't had much time to pursue this. Can't seem to get ahead of all the outside work needing to be done. If I get on the computer, I get lost down the rabbit hole very easily!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo only wears harness on walks and in car. He doesn't wear a collar or harness all other times. He got bad mats under his Elizabethan Collar after being neutered. I have kept him in very short puppy cut since, especially with hot, humid summer.


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

I recently ran across an article talking about the Tre Ponti harness. I am looking at purchasing their Easy Fit harness for Harley. The easy fit is supposed to be for smaller dogs, 4 - 35 lbs. It looks minimal, so I wouldn't think it would cause much matting. Harley is still so tiny and petite, 3.5 lbs at 15 weeks. It is very hard to find anything that fits. These are not cheap, but ever hopeful it fits! &#55357;&#56836; https://trepontiusa.com/small-dog-harnesses-by-tre-ponti/

This isn't a wear all the time harness. It is a walk the dog safely harness. I am going to get the smallest with the strap closure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cinquecento said:


> I recently ran across an article talking about the Tre Ponti harness. I am looking at purchasing their Easy Fit harness for Harley. The easy fit is supposed to be for smaller dogs, 4 - 35 lbs. It looks minimal, so I wouldn't think it would cause much matting. Harley is still so tiny and petite, 3.5 lbs at 15 weeks. It is very hard to find anything that fits. These are not cheap, but ever hopeful it fits! �� https://trepontiusa.com/small-dog-harnesses-by-tre-ponti/
> 
> This isn't a wear all the time harness. It is a walk the dog safely harness. I am going to get the smallest with the strap closure.


Hmmm. I'll be interested in how it actually fits on a Havanese. My guess is that is that it actually WILL hit their trachea. Back attach harnesses also tend to encourage pulling unless the dog is already very well trained in loose leash walking. Finally, there have been a number of studies that although we need to avoid damaging throats with collars, we also must be careful of damaging shoulders by restricting shoulder movement. This harness looks like it does restrict shoulder movement more than I would want for my dogs.


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

I love this Gooby harness and does not harm the trachea.

https://www.amazon.com/Gooby-Choke-Step-Comfort-Harness/dp/B00YGZBGIU/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=gooby&qid=1595565183&sr=8-3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nwhavmom said:


> I love this Gooby harness and does not harm the trachea.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gooby-Choke-...dchild=1&keywords=gooby&qid=1595565183&sr=8-3


Yes, this one really does stay off the trachea AND it does not restrict the shoulders. But I found that when Panda was blowing coat, it matter her pretty badly. Don't know how it would be now, because we switched to the Petsafe 3 in 1. But I might see if I can find one of the Goobys and try it on her now that she has her adult coat, now that you reminded me of it. It doesn't have a front attachment, so is not good for a dog that pulls, but she is pretty reliable about loose leash walking at this point. And the Gooby IS MUCH easier to get on and off than the Petsafe with its many buckles!

(I think it also comes in smaller sizes, so is probably also a better option for the really petite Havanese)


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

The Gooby harness does not cause Teddy to mat but his coat is pretty easy to manage and I keep in a puppy cut. Teddy is 13 pounds and is a size medium. He also does not pull on the leash. We did loose leash training at an early age. He does like to walk behind me sometimes like follow the leader- lol.


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

I had to learn the hard way with the harness issue, so I chose this harness carefully. With my last hav, I used a Puppia harness (popular at the time which is nearly a decade ago). I thought because it was soft it could cause no harm. But my pup went for a fast moving squirrel while on a walk. We were on a sidewalk near a street which has only occasional traffic. When he went for the squirrel, which was not a habit of his (and he was eight years old at the time- reliably good walker next to me without pulling), the harness pulled against his trachea. He experienced trauma to the trachea from that event. I will never use a harness that even comes close to the neck again. Hard lesson learned.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

nwhavmom said:


> I had to learn the hard way with the harness issue, so I chose this harness carefully. With my last hav, I used a Puppia harness (popular at the time which is nearly a decade ago). I thought because it was soft it could cause no harm. But my pup went for a fast moving squirrel while on a walk. We were on a sidewalk near a street which has only occasional traffic. When he went for the squirrel, which was not a habit of his (and he was eight years old at the time- reliably good walker next to me without pulling), the harness pulled against his trachea. He experienced trauma to the trachea from that event. I will never use a harness that even comes close to the neck again. Hard lesson learned.


I used a Puppia harness to take my puppy potty in the unfenced part of our yard and it was great for that because it's fast to put on. But we needed a separate harness for walks because of this, and also because it also is a bit restrictive and can cause mats. I don't remember it coming really close to the neck, but we used a different style than most because it was the closest to his measurements. It slips a bit though, which a harness isn't supposed to do. I used the Easy Walk harness for walks. I remember seeing a chart on the forum to show how to check if the harness fits properly and I was able to adjust it so it didn't restrict.


----------



## topuall (Jan 28, 2020)

*Harness*

I use Lucy & Co.
https://www.instagram.com/stories/highlights/17861185853003860/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nwhavmom said:


> The Gooby harness does not cause Teddy to mat but his coat is pretty easy to manage and I keep in a puppy cut. Teddy is 13 pounds and is a size medium. He also does not pull on the leash. We did loose leash training at an early age. He does like to walk behind me sometimes like follow the leader- lol.


Yeah, she is specifically looking for a harness that won't mat Willow now that she is letting her grow out.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

topuall said:


> I use Lucy & Co.
> https://www.instagram.com/stories/highlights/17861185853003860/


You win for the photo! What a darling!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Everyone has their favorite harness and what works for you is the right one for you. Ricky doesn't own a collar of any type, we only use a harness. The one we like and have been using for years is the Kurgo, Crash Tested harness.
> Kurgo-Certified-Seatbelt-Enhanced-Strength
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Popi - I'm back looking at the Kurgo harness you recommended. Having a heck of a time finding one that comes small enough and seems sturdy. Has Ricky ever had matting on his chest with this harness? So many harnesses look like they could pull out of them. I had that happen once with another harness when I first got Willow. Scary. This one looks pretty safe.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Popi - I'm back looking at the Kurgo harness you recommended. Having a heck of a time finding one that comes small enough and seems sturdy. Has Ricky ever had matting on his chest with this harness? So many harnesses look like they could pull out of them. I had that happen once with another harness when I first got Willow. Scary. This one looks pretty safe.


Ricky has never pulled out of his Kurgo harness, ever. However they need to be sized properly. Contact Kurgo for help in finding the right size for Willow. I believe they have a money back guarantee if not happy.

Ricky has never mated on his manly chest. But occasionally he will get some minor mats in his front armpit area, 30 seconds or less to brush out (be sure and go down to the skin level). Ricky doesn't mind the brush out (he lays there on his back calm and relaxed) because we intersperse with DELICIOUS treats. I did loosen the straps in his armpit area about 1/4 inch recently and that appears to correct the problem.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky has never pulled out of his Kurgo harness, ever. However they need to be sized properly. Contact Kurgo for help in finding the right size for Willow. I believe they have a money back guarantee if not happy.
> 
> Ricky has never mated on his manly chest. But occasionally he will get some minor mats in his front armpit area, 30 seconds or less to brush out (be sure and go down to the skin level). Ricky doesn't mind the brush out (he lays there on his back calm and relaxed) because we intersperse with DELICIOUS treats. I did loosen the straps in his armpit area about 1/4 inch recently and that appears to correct the problem.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Thanks for the tips Popi. You are lucky that Ricki will lay on his back! Can't even imagine Willow doing that. The under sides are the hardest for me to get to. The groomer does trim her arm pits (the dog's pits, not the groomer's ) That makes it a little easier for me.


----------

